# Your help is needed.....



## khobson (Aug 9, 2013)

So I brought home some chunks of this wood from land in San Saba, Tx along the Colorado river....but I am at a loss as to what kind of wood it is. :dunno: From the look of things the tree died a couple of summers ago when we had some pretty severe drought conditions and the the top snapped off in a subsequent wind storm. I cut some wood from the 5' section of trunk left standing because it peaked my interest and looked to be a good candidate to try my hand at casting since the beetles have created some good size pockets. Any help is appreciated.... All I had was my phone to take pics out there, but can probably get some better close up shots with the stuff I now have at home if that would help.

[attachment=29066]
[attachment=29067]
[attachment=29068]
[attachment=29069]


----------



## drycreek (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks like hackberry.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 9, 2013)

Cant help with the wood but.... You sure it was the Colorado river? Is there another one in Texas?


----------



## khobson (Aug 9, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Cant help with the wood but.... You sure it was the Colorado river? Is there another one in Texas?



Yep...another one in Texas!

[attachment=29071]


----------



## khobson (Aug 9, 2013)

drycreek said:


> Looks like hackberry.




I think you are right...checked some pics online and they match up perfectly! That was quick....Thank you Larry!:no dice. more please:


----------

